# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Las Centrales de Trillo y Ascó II inician sendas paradas programadas para recarga de combustible

## Jonasino

> Las Centrales Nucleares de Trillo y Ascó II se han desconectado de la red eléctrica para llevar a cabo recargas de combustible y tareas de mantenimiento programadas.
> 
> recarga de combustible
> 
> La Central de Trillo se ha desconectado de la red eléctrica el pasado día 29 de abril para iniciar la vigésimo octava parada de recarga de combustible y mantenimiento general. Según informan desde la Central, se han contratado los servicios de más de cuarenta empresas especializadas que emplearán a más de un millar de trabajadores adicionales a la plantilla habitual, la mayoría de la región.
> 
> Esta parada programada tiene prevista una duración de 29 días durante los cuales se realizarán más de 3.470 actividades planificadas entre las que destacan la sustitución de cuarenta elementos combustibles, inspecciones del cojinete superior, inferior y sellos en una de las tres bombas principales del circuito primario.
> 
> Con una producción de energía eléctrica bruta acumulada a 31 de diciembre de 2015 de 221.941 millones de KWh, la Central de Trillo es un importante foco de desarrollo económico y social para Castilla La Mancha que genera más de 800 empleos directos.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...de-combustible

----------


## Jonasino

> INICIO DE LA XXVIII RECARGA DE COMBUSTIBLE DE LA CENTRAL DE TRILLO
> A las 17:00 horas de ayer, 29 de abril, la Central Nuclear de Trillo se ha desconectado de la red eléctrica para iniciar la vigésimo octava parada de recarga de combustible y mantenimiento general. El acoplamiento a la red está previsto para el próximo día 28 de mayo, lo que supone una duración programada de 29 días.
> Para esta recarga se han contratado los servicios de más de 40 empresas especializadas que emplearán a más de un millar de trabajadores adicionales a la plantilla habitual de la Central. La mayoría de estos profesionales son de Castilla La Mancha.
> Durante este periodo se realizarán más de 3.470 actividades planificadas. Entre estas destacan la sustitución de 40 elementos combustibles. También se realizarán las inspecciones del cojinete superior, inferior y sellos en una de las tres bombas principales del circuito primario, YD10, así como corrientes inducidas en las barras de control y en el 100 % de tubos del generador de vapor 10.
> Se realizará la prueba de capacidad de las baterías de la redundancia 4/8, así como la revisión eléctrica y mecánica de la redundancia 3/7, del interruptor de generación y de las válvulas del lazo 20 de vapor principal.
> Además, se procederá a la sustitución de las juntas del semicuerpo 3 del condensador y a la realización de mejoras en el circuito de disparo de las bombas principales frente a actuaciones espurias en caso de incendio.
> Sobre la Central Nuclear de Trillo
> La Central Nuclear de Trillo tiene una producción de energía eléctrica bruta acumulada a 31 de diciembre de 2015 de 221.941 millones de KWh. La Planta es un importante foco de desarrollo económico y social en la región generando cerca de 800 empleos directos en su área de influencia. Con un riguroso sistema de control basado en evaluaciones externas y auditorias, la Central de Trillo es una instalación de referencia mundial en continuo proceso de modernización, mejora de la seguridad y actualización.
> Más de 1.000 trabajadores adicionales a la plantilla habitual participan en la Recarga, la mayoría de Castilla La Mancha.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.cnat.es/cnatweb/pdfs/NP%2...arga%20CNT.pdf

----------

Asterion (11-may-2016),F. Lázaro (08-may-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un pequeño respiro para muchas familias que dependen de las recargas

----------

Jonasino (09-may-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Un pequeño respiro para muchas familias que dependen de las recargas


Gran verdad que a veces se deja de lado

----------


## Jonasino

> 16.05.2016  05:00 H.
> 
> Después de tres años en el paro, la idea de trabajar con contratos por obra en centrales nucleares suena bastante mejor. A mí cuando me lo ofrecieron no me lo pensé dos veces, dice Rafa Hernández, que viene de Huelva, tiene 33 años y ha repetido en dos plantas distintas: en Trillo (Guadalajara) y en Cofrentes (Valencia). El jornal por trajinar entre las tripas de hormigón que rodean los reactores depende de las horas extra y de la cualificación. En su último desempeño como técnico de segunda de instrumentación, con turnos de 12 horas, 40 días seguidos y descansando solo uno a la semana, Rafa sacó 5.000 euros brutos. Pero de ahí tuve que descontar un buen pellizco en desplazamientos, vivienda, manutención y todo lo demás, que suele ser muy caro porque los precios se disparan en periodo de recarga.
> 
> La llegada de los 'jornaleros del átomo' a las comarcas rurales donde se encuentran las centrales no solo genera inflación. A la hora del café, en la terraza de El Mesón de Trillo, resulta complicado encontrar mesa. Con unos 1.400 habitantes censados (de los cuales solo la mitad pasan el invierno), el pueblo dobla su población durante un mes entre primavera y principios de verano, cuando llega la 'avalancha', en su mayoría hombres jóvenes, para hacer trabajos de mantenimiento y recargar el combustible de la central. La última parada empezó a las 17:00 este 29 de abril y la alcaldesa, Lorena Álvarez, que también trabaja en la nuclear, subraya el impacto positivo para la economía del pueblo. Los hostales están completos, el balneario está completo, las residencias están completas y se alquilan casas que están vacías... Nos gustaría que se diese más empleo directo a personas del pueblo del que se ha venido dando, eso sí.
> 
> Quienes viven del uranio insisten en que los riesgos que se asumen en la central no son superiores a los de conducir un camión. La última víctima mortal en la nuclear de Trillo se produjo en 2006, en un accidente que no tuvo nada que ver con la radiación. Un elevado porcentaje de los temporeros desarrollan su actividad fuera de la llamada "zona controlada", como se denomina al área situada alrededor del reactor, donde los trabajadores están sometidos a niveles de radiación por encima de lo normal. Y quienes sí acceden allí reciben un entrenamiento específico y están obligados a cumplir un protocolo muy estricto. Van protegidos con trajes especiales y dotados de un dosímetro, cuyos datos se analizan constantemente y se anotan en una suerte de cartilla vitalicia. Si superan un cierto umbral, se les prohíbe volver a entrar durante un determinado periodo de tiempo, dependiendo de la irradiación que hayan sufrido. Después de una recarga, nos explican, es posible que les hagan esperar varios meses para entrar en la siguiente.
> 
> "En el año que yo estuve, nadie absorbió más radiación de la que supone una radiografía de mandíbula. Hay que tener en cuenta que durante la recarga la central está parada y no hay reacciones nucleares, por lo que por cada día que pasa bajan mucho los niveles. Intentamos que los trabajos más arriesgados se hagan en el punto más bajo", expone G., un ingeniero industrial que trabajó un año en los controles de protección radiológica de una central, pero que prefiere permanecer en el anonimato. Aunque argumenta con precisión científica y le cuesta ser categórico sobre los potenciales peligros, insiste en que "al menos en Trillo y comparada con otras centrales españolas, diría que hay bastante control. Si no hay accidentes y nadie hace el burro, en principio los riesgos están controlados, aunque obviamente existen"
> ...


Fuente: elconfidencial.com

----------

